# How to separate gearbox and engine on a Peugeot Boxer



## allycat

Hi all,

Is there any trick or quick way to seperate the engine and gearbox on a 2.8td peugeot boxer. I am having a few problems any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ourden

Seen this a while back may help. I always keep these hints.  

1. Jack up van and remove passenger side wheel, Put van on axle stands, but under body not axle.
2. Remove nut that holds gearbox end mount to chassis, it's near the air filter.
3. Jack up engine slightly and support with concrete blocks and a bit of timber.
4. Drain gearbox oil, lever off gear change cables, disconnect speedo drive and reversing switch.
5. Remove starter, crawl under van and remove rear gearbox mount.
6. Undo and remove caliper, tie out of the way, remove disc.
7. On passenger side suspension, remove 4 bolts that secure the bottom ball joint, you may need to turn the wheel to get at the bolts.
8. For this bit you may need a spring compressor, I can't remember (must get notepad and pen!) remove the 4 nuts and bolts that hold the suspension assembly to the hub, the hub should now be loose.
8. Under van, lever the inner cv joint out of the gear box withdraw hub and shaft as far as you can, it's still attached to the track rod end, turning the steering to the right on full lock will give you some more distance.
9. Support gearbox and remove 4 nuts and bolts that hold gearbox end mount and lift out mount.
10. Remove the 8 to 10 bolts that hold the box to the engine. Once they are all out lever the gearbox off the engine, it will free from the clutch and the drivers side inner cv joint
11. Drag it out from under the van and say phew, that's half a day gone already!

Putting it back in is just the reverse procedure. It's also a good time to check track rod ends, cv joints and ball joints.

Finally be carefull under the van, make sure it's fully supported!!

If I've missed anything please let me know. Pity you didn't ask next sunday, I'm taking the box out of my 2.8 on saturday.

One final point, make sure its a box from the same engine you are fitting, the different engine sizes have different gear ratios.


----------

